# Bnr32 parts



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys.

I'm looking for a customer some r32 Gtr parts after a crash.

Fender right
Grill
Frontbumper
Front lip
Front support bar/ smash slam panel

I'm from Germany, so shipping must be possible 

Regards Ben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

Found a fender.
Still looking for the rest.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

